# Euston Up Empty Carriage Tunnel, London - March 2012



## Floox (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry this is from so long ago but I thought I should put it up even so

Was a brilliant explore, we were unable to use the first method of access as it had been sealed but another method of entry was found relatively quickly.

Previous explorers had left dozens of tea candles nicely arranged which would have made some brilliant photos but alas; we had no lighter. My trusty P7 came in very handy for light painting though.

Some stolen history...
The "rat hole" runs from just south of Primrose Hill Tunnel where it used to connect to the up slow Broad Street line which in turn connected to the up slow Euston line just prior to the Central Tunnel Mouth. The North London line diverged from the Euston line at this point line and crossed over the Euston electric lines which are in tunnel at this point and the Rat hole diverges to the east before swinging west a it then itself tunnelled under the North London line just before Chalk Farm Station and emerged having crossed under the west coast main line on the Euston access route to Camden Locomotive Shed - now off peak sidings for Silverlink." 

On with the photos... (Apologies for the blown out photos towards the end - Very tricky to get the correct exposure.)


































The long way down in to the tunnel


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 26, 2012)

*Nice! My first ever splore was a disused railway tunnel so im liking this!*


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice first report! Looks like you've got the hang of taking pics in the dark! 
Not seen this one posted before either


----------



## bigtip (Jul 26, 2012)

*nice*

i like the first few photos not sure about the headstand hope you washed your hair thanks for sharing.


----------



## Carlh (Jul 26, 2012)

great pics! looks like you had a good time!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jul 26, 2012)

good job it was a while ago, fook going near the LU during the Olympics!!

Good first reprt though, as said previously, don't think I have seen this before.


----------



## urban phantom (Jul 26, 2012)

very nice thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks like you had a great trip,thanks for sharing.


----------

